# When to try again?



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

I have a beautiful daughter who is nearly 14 weeks old.  We tried for 3 1/2 years before conceiving and then had a miscarriage on Metformin and Clomid before falling naturally (my consultant said I would never get pg naturally) for my little girl.  I really want more children and we are not using any contraception at the moment (14 week old baby is contaception enough!!  .  My question is how soon is too soon?  I would happily try now?  But my doctor and midwives all said to wait at least 6 months?  Thing is I could wait 6 months but it might take another 3 years (or longer) to get pregnant?  So surely sooner is better as long as you are prepared for the possibility that it MIGHT happen straight away?

Any comments welcome, thanks for reading.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Karin,

So hard isn't it?

I do think that the midwives are right and its a good idea to give your body time to recover and rebuild reserves BUT with IF issues I figured it isn't much of a risk and whilst I wouldn't characterise it as trying we haven't used contraception since Evelyn was born either. As you say it may take a long time to be successful again.

I think your attitude is right and you have to be ready mentally to have two very small people just in case it works quickly for you this time.

Best of luck whatever you decide.


Edna


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Karin,

I agree with Edna really and wanted to wish you lots of luck whatever you decide  

Minkey x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Karin Isabel is 6 months old and we tried for nearly 3 yrs to get her before a shock natural BFP as I apparently don't ovulate!  We have used contraception so far but now I'm in the same situation I'm thinking how long would it take to fall on again for another and if there was only a small age gap so be it.  DH is a bit more reluctant at the mo and wants to wait till end of yr to actiivly try again but I would now.  I think its totally up to you what you do.  MW etc prob hasn't experianced what we have.  My next door neighbour has 11 months between her 2!!!  she had IF issues and then fell on very quick as you can tell with 2nd which is what I think is putting my DH off even thou we would have more than that now.  
Anyway I think its a desision you and your DH should make and if you want to start again now then go for it


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your thoughts. I think ( ) I am going to start trying in Sept/Oct time as I would like to lose some weight before another pregnancy.  I am prepared for 2 babies close together, well as much as you can be   and if that happened I would be over the moon but I am so convinced that it will take ages so want to start trying again asap.  Have discussed with DH2b and he agrees so now all I have to do is shift some weight!!!!

Thanks again for reading.

xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

I had the same discussion with my HV and Doc when they tried to give me contraception at my 6 week check up. They basically said as long as I feel fit and ready then there is no reason we cant start trying whenever we like. I have to say though that I think the advice you were given re 6mth is probably best - just gives your body and hormones a wee rest!! In saying that we have not used any contraception thinking its very unlikey to happen (only had sex twice since M was born anyway though) 

Good luck with whatever you decide

xx


----------



## Lola 1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi
So glad to find this thread as been going through the same thing since I had my dd. 
As I have endo which Im worried is coming back already,  I am really scared to leave it too long before ttc again. We havent used contraception apart from BF and then I went onto the mini pill last month to help with af symptoms- but have decided not to take anymore as not agreeing with me(have bleed all month) 

I have talked about with dh and we were going to wait till next spring but i kinda of think if it happens sooner then I would be happy. Only prob is dd has reflex and isnt the best sleeper(still wakes atleast 2-3 times at nite)but I figure im used to lack of sleep so wont be too big a differance!!  

Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide!

Lola


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Well its desision time for me my Pill has run out (how odd it seems even being on it ) and I should go get some more but I just don't want too!!  I know my PCOS has returned i have all the same signs I had before I was pregnant last time.  
Going to try talk it over with DH again but I think he will want me to stay on it


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Clare - it's so hard to decide isn't it?  Everyone goes on about how "easy" it will be to get pregnant now I've done it "once"    and that I should wait at least a year... they don't realise that it took 3 and a half years and we were so blessed to get a natural BFP.

I have decided today that I have to lose a stone before I will try again and have tonight made DH2b promise not to share his   until that stone is gone!!!   So he came home tonight with a pack of condoms...  something we haven't used in ages!!!   

xxx


----------

